# TPF Photo Challenge -July'14 - "Water, Water Everywhere"



## mishele

For this month, we have decided to set the challenge theme as *"**Water, Water Everywhere"*. Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and be creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!! 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 





Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter,              though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running the      silly         thing is not eligible to win. 
New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month. 
Themes              are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is  an     art        thing,  folks! Do what you think is right and run with   it! 
The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month. 
Within              five days the images will be assembled for viewing and   posted    as  a        display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be   allowed  to    vote   for      their favorite image. Polls will remain   open for  one    full week. 
The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week. 
In the event of the tie, the moderators will select a winner. 
There              are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping to       change       that.  Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many       moderators about    this    as  humanly possible. 
I like monkeys. 
It              is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to     accept    or       reject any image submitted for any reason they deem        appropriate. 
All       images must not have been        previously posted to TPF, and ideally     should   be taken during   the      challenge month. (The idea is to get folks     out and     thinking   about    new ways to shoot!) 
Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month. 
Images              can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 700 pixels    long    on       their  long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 700     pixels. 
Images          submitted must be anonymous   and   must bear no markings or      indications    of  who the image   belongs   to. Watermarks, names and      copyrights  embedded   in    IEXIF   information, etc. count as      identification and such  images    will    be  rejected. 
Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted. 









>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form* into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<
*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
>>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<

*Please enter your email subject as "July '14 Photo Challenge Submission"*

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it              into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made     when        photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no  photos    are     excluded.    If the   form is not included in the  submission    email the     photo will    not be   included in the  challenge gallery    and voting     process.


----------



## Life

Nice. I'll be able to enter this one


----------



## mishele




----------



## FITBMX

So..... Anything involving water?


----------



## cynicaster

Bring on the blurred waterfall pics!


----------



## Mashburn

Last challenge had 15 pictures to vote on. I feel there is going to at least 25.


----------



## mishele

mishele said:


>



^^^^This!!


----------



## mishele

Urban Dictionary: bump


----------



## astroNikon

Wished that I lived near the ocean for some of those fantastic dawn/dusk photos with the waves crashing on a super long exposure.

Instead, I have a few nice fountains around ... 

and belching turtles.


----------



## mishele

Just in case you didn't know!! Practice people!!


----------



## Joefbs

When does the voting begin on the challenges?


----------



## mishele

I'm on vacation! It will be up soon.  hehe


----------



## MontanasMomma

When can we expect your vacation to end? I would love to see it up!


----------



## scotts2014se

Not seeing the new voting thread for this one.


----------



## MontanasMomma

Still not seeing the new one.. are we not doing it?


----------



## Raj_55555

MontanasMomma said:


> Still not seeing the new one.. are we not doing it?



No!! The mods have finally gone hydrophobic dealing with all the crazies here!!


----------



## astroNikon

Oh yeah, I forgot ... 

here's the obligatory required Fire Hydrant photo (read here --> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/366782-hydrant.html#post3296144)



and some more water water everywhere ... which happens to be a street posing as a fast moving River, with a waterfall on your right, coming from the school grounds.


----------

